# ,   ,

## ZHANNET

,  .         ,    -   . ,   - -,    ,               .  ,    .
1)    ,  ,      ,          /,    ?
 ,                   - ,    (    ).
2)       -  -   -, -  ,          -     (,  ,  /     .)  ?
3)     ,     ,           ,       (      .,)   ,             ,              ?
          ,      ,             ,      .
4)    ,      -,   ,   ,     -     ,      ,         ,       ,       ,      ?
5)        .      ,     ,     ,   ..,         ,        ,          ?
6)         - ,     ,    +  +   =   =     . 
             (    ),     -        ,   ,       ,     ( )   ,       ,     -  ,   ,    ?
7)      ,   .   ,    )    , )   , )   ,            ?
- --30 .  ,   . ,     ,      .   ,   ,         - .
3)          ,        ,      ,     ,            ?
,    . 
   ,   - ,  -,        ,         ? :OnFire:

----------


## ZHANNET

,     ,      ,       .  ,       ,   ,      .           ,    .
     ,   ,   ,    . :Frown:

----------

6  7,    . 

       ,   .         -   ,  ,   ,  .       , ..          "  "    ,    "",   .           ,   -  . 

      ,      .       ( ).

----------


## bbb24bbb

,   , 
    ( )        ,         .
     ,   "  "    ,           ..          ,        10 .  .  4 .  .
          .

----------


## ZHANNET

.   ,          ,       -,      ,    2012  - !
-  ,     9600 ,  ,      -.
 -     ,   ,   ,  ,      ? 
  -      ,      ?
      ,     ,  -1)   , 2)    ,3)     ? .          ,      ,    - .

----------


## .

> )6) ...  
>              (    ),     -       ,   ,       ,     ( )   ,       ,     -  ,   ,    ?


      ?   .          : "   "?  .

     .       ,   - - .

----------


## .

> 7)      ,   .   ,    )    , )   , )   ,            ?


,   .    ". ,   "   . .   -        ,     .  -   .   .

----------


## ZHANNET

.    56.   ,    .     ,   .,            ,  - ,   , ,  - , - .    , -       .
    ,   -    ,     --1500 .+.  -  -200 .+.      100 .=1800 .+200 .  =2000 .   .
    -  , 2000 .  ,       ,    2000 .,        ,    ?          ,   -      ,        ,        ?

----------


## .

> ,   -      ,        ,        ?


 ,  .   .  -    .         ,   ,        -  .     .       ,    
 .   .
    , ,    ..
   ,        ,      ,    . 
       ,   .

----------


## ZHANNET

?           ?       ,    ,    -     ,    ,    .
     +. ,       , -,    ,   - -      ,     .  -  .   ,     - ,       ,    ,   ,      +++,                  ,   .    ,   ,   ,   ,   -  ,      .20?

----------


## ABell

> ,   , 
>     ( )        ,         .
>      ,   "  "    ,           ..          ,        10 .  .  4 .  .
>           .


   .
     "" .  .
 "  "      .
 ("")       .

----------


## ZHANNET

,  . ,    - .          .    .
        ,     ? 
  ,  ,   - ,      .
                . .,     ,    .
-   ,          ,    15    "  "     ,        ! - ,       .     ,  - ,       ,        . ,        ,  - ,   ,        . 
          ,       .     ,      ,      ??? 
,               ,       /   -- ,   ,       .       ????

----------


## ABell

...        ,     ?...
...    .     ,      ,   .
   ,   " " (.).
,       . (         .)

----------


## ZHANNET

,           , ,     ,   ,      ,      .   ?     !
   ,      ,         ,       ,        ,  .,    ,     ,        , ,       ,    , ,         ,      ,        -   !!!!  ,           ,  , ,           ? 
ABell,    ,   ,    ,     ,     20,     .        ,     ,  .

----------


## .

,  
   ,      -    , , , /.       .  .  
   . .     ,   .   ,  ,
     ,      ,     

       -   ,       .

    -        .
.
    ,  ,       -  ,          ,    ,  ,     ,              .

----------


## buh_mir1

,        ?        ,           ,      ,     ,           .  ,          ,   ,     ,    ,    .    .
        -  ( ).

----------


## .

-  
-     
 - .. 
 -  

 ,    ,      .  .
 ?

----------


## ABell

> ,           , ,     ,   ,      ,      .   ?     !
>    ,      ,         ,       ,        ,  .,    ,     ,        , ,       ,    , ,         ,      ,        -   !!!!  ,           ,  , ,           ? 
> ABell,    ,   ,    ,     ,     20,     .        ,     ,  .


1. ""   .       .
2.   ,    .        ,   .
3.  .   ...

----------


## Foxygen

> ,  . ,    - .          .    .
> 
>           ,       .     ,      ,      ???


" " -   .        ,        .     ,    -  .   ,  ,  -  ,  .  ,    ,    ,   .

 :     .    -        .   .     , ..   . . - . -,   ,       .

----------


## Foxygen

> 7)      ,   .   ,    )    , )   , )   ,            ?
> - --30 .  ,   . ,     ,      .   ,   ,         - .


   ),       ,    .    ...    ,     - . .. .

----------


## -36

!  -.    ,        / . ..        ( )       ?       ,       / ,         ?             (+ )   .

----------

-        ,

----------


## ABell

> !  -.    ,        / . ..        ( )       ?       ,       / ,         ?             (+ )   .


  .

----------


## ZHANNET

#17,  "  "-,    ,     ?   --  -,     ,      !  -   ,    ,     .   ,       ,      ,     ,   ,      -  !  ,       ,         ,              ,      ,  ?

----------


## Foxygen

> #17,  "  "-,    ,     ?   --  -,     ,      !  -   ,    ,     .   ,       ,      ,     ,   ,      -  !  ,       ,         ,              ,      ,  ?


,    - ,      -, ,        ,    ,         . 
 ,     ,     ,     ,     .

----------


## ABell

...      ,  .       .

----------


## ZHANNET

,              ,       "   ",     2013   -       , -  ,  ,                 .
   ,      - , , , ,             ,               ,  + -   ,       , ,       ,  ,   .   ,     ,     ,      - !   -,     ,       ,        - ?

----------


## ABell

(!).         - ...

----------


## Foxygen

?   ,  ,     . (    )  ,     .   ?  - ,      ,        ?

----------


## ZHANNET

-   -   ,     ,    ( - );             ,            ,   ,           4  1998 . N 402.      ,      (  )          ,  ,         ,           , ,  ,  ,     ?

----------


## ABell

> ....  ,         ,           , ,  ,  ,     ?


.      .

----------


## ZHANNET

,      ,       20? 
           .
  76/05       52/01-3600  ( 100 .),  62/01      90/01/01 20 -720 .    , 
 76/05       62/01  20 . 720   , 
 50/01     76/05 ,        3600+720 .,       76/05       76/05  3600+720 .
  ,              .

----------


## ABell

- ...

----------


## Mari.nz

,  , -,      ???!!!   !
      ,   : ()
_" !     ,       .     -      ,     ,         ?       ?
:
  -  ,        ,            -  (    134  08.11.2006 N 134).         ,    , -. 
      . -       . 
  -                 -     ,    ( 2     08.11.2006  134). 
,   ,     ,  -   ."_

...      .     ,     ?
   "",    ,      ?  :Drug:

----------


## ABell

,        . ..    .

----------


## Mari.nz

? ? ,     ,      Eticket-,   ,     ,   ... ,     12000,  .. 500   ,          - .    ...    ... (       ,   )

----------


## ABell

,     .

----------

,      ? 
  /  ,    -   ()  ?

----------


## ABell

?    .

----------

,   .
   6%,     (),  ,       ,     ?            ,   .
   ..  .

----------


## ABell

" 4  2010 .    ,       08.11.2006 N 134     18.05.2010 N 117.
,  . 2       08.11.2006 N 134 /       (       )                 ()        - .
      4  2010 .   ,      .
,       ( ),   ,        , :
-        /   ()   ,     ;
-    ,          .
    ,  ,    01.02.2011 N 03-03-07/1,  13.12.2010 N 03-03-06/4/123,  26.10.2010 N 03-03-07/35  ."

----------

